# smart car ForTwo



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

First post to the forum! (After lurking for some time)

Excellent forum, lots of great information (both theory and applied).

My first question:

Has anyone put a system into a smart car? I am currently in the process of getting back into car (and home) audio and think that this car could be excellent for SQ. I will be posting progress of the build as it comes along (probably slowly), and look forward to feedback.

First (well second) purchase, an Eclipse CD8454 from azngotskills.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

I have seen a couple builds at local shops. There is not a lot of space to work with and the interior panels rattle like crazy. If you're looking for an inexpensive, fuel-efficient car to use as an SQ project, consider a Yaris. If you've already purchased a Smart ForTwo, start planning your door pods


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Got pics of the dash of the smart? Do you know how much room you have to work with in the doors?

x2 on the Yaris... dash is at least symmetrical from what I've seen, dunno about the rest.


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

Already have it; funny you mention door pods, since they were mod #1. Bought some pre-made ones for a good deal. The door panels come off from the outside of the car too, so should be quite easy to deaden. 

The dash is 'S-shaped'. I will take some picks and show the install thus far. Threw some old Kenwood Excelon components into the pods and imaging is quite good and stage height is right at ear level. Very surprised at how well the speakers sound with the stock deck.

The benefit of the small car, is the door pods are already (not measured yet) within 6 inches of equal PLD since the car is so narrow. We shall see. 

There are a few 'trick' spots to mount equipment (stealth-like) that I am going to post too. There are 2 'bass-bins' available for IN the dash (6.5", ported enclosures) and/or an 8" subwoofer that fits in the passenger footwell (replaces a stock styrofoam cover for the battery.

Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

What the hell is a smart car?


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.smartusa.com/


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Overkll said:


> First post to the forum! (After lurking for some time)
> 
> Excellent forum, lots of great information (both theory and applied).
> 
> ...


This should be your first mod....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPQIizRp9ck

and you can do this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vExpEl0_5-Y

Ill take 3...


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Overkll, here are some photos of a Smart ForTwo build at a local shop. Check out the custom FG door pods.

http://www.soundsgoodauto.com/gallery/


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I imaging adding several hundred pounds of audio gear and sound deadening would knock the "smarts" out of that car. Heh heh.


....but with that said, I hope that the automotive industry's move toward smaller and lighter cars has an impact on the audio industry. We need to see more compact lightweight amps and speakers.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> I imaging adding several hundred pounds of audio gear and sound deadening would knock the "smarts" out of that car. Heh heh.
> 
> 
> ....but with that said, I hope that the automotive industry's move toward smaller and lighter cars has an impact on the audio industry. We need to see more compact lightweight amps and speakers.


So you're saying it wouldn't be a good idea to throw this amp into the Smart car:

http://galleryfellippe.fotopic.net/p42551071.html


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

I have the Canadian 2006 model with the 0.8L turbo diesel. Good car for city driving; better motor than the new model. I get 60-65 MPG in the city, closer to 80 MPG highway. The car really needs some sound deadening, especially being a diesel. It's not too bad though.

I'll post some picks of the door pod install, which was interesting considering there are no door speakers in the 2006 model and the whole front of the car has to come off to route the wiring. I have done installs previously (a bit of a hack), but this will be the cleanest by far. Car audio is cheap now compared to the 90's. Wish I would have kept some of the old gear...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Smart Car oh jesus. 

Seats two and that's about it. Good luck trying to fit an 6.5" sub in a sealed box in the back.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Luck is not required, just need a good installer.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

It looks as though those 6x9s are sharing the same air space as the subwoofer. Ick.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

interesting

Any pics of the doors?

Can it fit anything?


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't afford to loose space in the trunk; need almost all of it a few times a week. Here are the options as far as subs:

Behind drivers seat (it's steel, so no problem with the back massage) ANY SIZE:








]

In the passenger foot well (8 inch) (expensive setup, have seen less nice DIY style):


































OR in the bass bins (2X6.5 inch) that go IN the dash (look like maybe .1 ft3 each?). Cheapest solution at $100 for the bins and 2X TB subs:










Progress so far:









































Sorry for all the pics, will start an install thread after the CD8454 shows up!

Overkll


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think I'd even fit in that thing.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Overkll said:


>


Although it's not saying much... That car has a more substantial battery than my Honda and what appears to be room for more! And the body ground... It's actually not 10Ga like sooo many cars. Nice.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Although it's not saying much... That car has a more substantial battery than my Honda and what appears to be room for more! And the body ground... It's actually not 10Ga like sooo many cars. Nice.


Yeah the battery looks to be decent with room to fit something a bit bigger. Now with this being a 0.8L Diesel located under the rear trunk floor. What size of Alternator do you have? ie. Amperes rating?


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I want one...those things are badass. I would only want the diesel though. My metro gets 44mpg already, I only want to go up from there.


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> It looks as though those 6x9s are sharing the same air space as the subwoofer. Ick.



Nope....look closer at the build pics of the box.....it's 3 separate chambers.


Turborusty


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

Is that thing safe to drive on the highway? Looks like a death-trap on wheels.

Gary


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

kimokalihi said:


> I want one...those things are badass. I would only want the diesel though. My metro gets 44mpg already, I only want to go up from there.


They only come in diesel well at least for the Cdn market.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Gmack said:


> Is that thing safe to drive on the highway? Looks like a death-trap on wheels.
> 
> Gary


Very safe... The windshield does not even break during head-on collisions. Check it out on youtube, it's amazing!


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> It looks as though those 6x9s are sharing the same air space as the subwoofer. Ick.


fat ass


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

Can't find out the alternator output anywhere on the net, unless it's in another language (which it probably is). Called the dealership, waiting for a response. I found one number (85 AMPS), but it suspect.

Checked the engine bay, but is so tight I'd need to take half of the motor apart to get to the alternator.
*
Any comments on the subwoofer possibilities?* I am leaning towards 2-6.5" TB's in the bass bins. Up front bass, but will it be sufficient? They will fire directly off the windshield into the cabin. About .1ft3 ported. The 8" choice is ~$500 just for the box.

Will post pictures tomorrow of the interior.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Turborusty said:


> Nope....look closer at the build pics of the box.....it's 3 separate chambers.
> Turborusty


What build pics? At first glance it looked as though I could see through the plexi into a giant chamber. After a second look, I imagine the angles in the plexy accent the inner chambers...my bad. Personally, I would have done w/o the 6x9s all together but that's me. I'm sure the customer requested them.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I saw those cars in Europe almost 10 years ago. I think they are sweet... for fun! I don't think I'd use it as a dailty driver. Get hit in that thing, your gonna get crunched. hmm Silverado vs smart car collision test.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BlackLac said:


> hmm Silverado vs smart car collision test.


It's on youtube and impressive


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Please be "Smart"er than the morons in So Cal that bought them. I have seen about five on the freeway in Orange County. All but one of them had the brains to cut me off on the freeway.

Don't know about you, but the last thing I would be doing is cutting off a 9,000 lb diesel 4x4 in one of those. 

I used to drive my old bus real careful because I knew that there wasn't much between me and death.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

chad said:


> It's on youtube and impressive



k, i'll rephrase that. Take a full size pickup. Accelerate to 55MPH. T-Bone SMART! Pick-up brain matter from driver of SMART off the road! 

end of story.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

I know you said you wanted trunk room but you may get some other ideas from this install
http://www.turners-online.co.uk/uk/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=33&catid=29


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

That system looks nice, great for ideas.

I had a nice setup in my old Civic HB, but had a back seat to put sh!t in. I absolutely need to have the trunk space.

Another option is to use the back tailgate. I think I can get about 0.5-0.75 ft3 in an enclosure there but it may be difficult to stop rattling.

BTT for some more input.

(BTW, I am pretty used to the flak surrounding the smart car; Windsor is (was?) the automotive capital of Canada and I'll probably be purposely run off the road by an F150)


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> k, i'll rephrase that. Take a full size pickup. Accelerate to 55MPH. T-Bone SMART! Pick-up brain matter from driver of SMART off the road!
> 
> end of story.


not really


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> What build pics?


http://www.soundsgoodauto.com/gallery/


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BlackLac said:


> k, i'll rephrase that. Take a full size pickup. Accelerate to 55MPH. T-Bone SMART! Pick-up brain matter from driver of SMART off the road!
> 
> end of story.


Same thing would happen in a corvette or any low profile vehicle. Because some people think that all terrain vehicles make good road vehicles and drive them like they are driving a damn dune buggy.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

seriously, look at the door and bracing, its as good as any other sedan out there.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

chad said:


> Same thing would happen in a corvette or any low profile vehicle. Because some people think that all terrain vehicles make good road vehicles and drive them like they are driving a damn dune buggy.


As many people seem to think the room I leave in front of me while towing is for them to pull in front of me and slow down.

Stupid drivers are everywhere.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You are preaching to the choir Monkeyboy...

That had a neet ring to it


----------

